# ISO help/advice w/frying salmon



## kenny1999 (Feb 19, 2017)

some parts of salmon fish in the supermarket are sold for frying, but not for eating raw

How do you fry those salmon? Do you need to add oil? Some said salmon fish already contains a lot of oil so oil is not very critical. I also saw some youtube video they added a lot of oil beforehand!


----------



## di reston (Feb 19, 2017)

I would fry them in butter, season with just salt, pepper and lemon juice - yummy.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 19, 2017)

Depending on whether it has skin on or not.  

With skin, I usually go start to finish skin side down. Cooking in oil. I will put a lid on to help cook thoroughly. 
I sometimes sear the presentation side first. Don't let your pan be so hot that the flesh sticks and ruins the looks. For this I use butter/oil mix.

No skin, I use butter/oil mix, adjusting the heat to try and be careful not to burn. Flipping half way. 

Caution:
If you use a gas stove be careful flipping in oil - this also goes for any food being flipped in oil. Use two utensils rather than just one. 
The spatter of oil is painful and extremely distressing for your guests to look up and see your face in flames. Luckily it was just a few burns around my eye and lips.  
Worst part was my stupidity - even as the fish sat on the spatula, I said to myself, this is going to splatter and flame when I flip it...  I did ... and it did.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2017)

Is it a filet of salmon, a cross section cut, or a whole fish?

If it's a filet, does it still have the skin on one side?

What type of frying pan will you be using: non-stick, stainless steel, or cast iron?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 19, 2017)

I usually don't fry salmon, but I would use a small amount of olive oil in a medium low heat cast iron skillet.  Fry skin side down.  Don't overcook.  It's done when it flakes.

My preferred method is to coat with mayo, both sides.  Bake in a covered CI skillet wiped with olive oil.  About 350 degrees.  Again, it's done when it flakes.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 19, 2017)

Bigjim, that sounds interesting, must try it sometime. 

I have two "go to" ways.  
Winters- I almost always poach them. Bay leaves, peppercorn, a vinegar, so delicate.  
Summers- lay directly on some soaked chips, lightly oiled and rubbed with seasoning. (America's Test Kitchen) 

But I also loved to try all different kinds of ways. This was fun, delicious and looked pretty good too...


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 19, 2017)

Just to be clear, you're not asking about deep-frying salmon, right, but shallow frying or sautéing? 

I don't think I've ever seen salmon parts designated for frying. 

Yes, you do need oil, but not much - just enough to lightly cover the bottom of the pan. Sprinkle the flesh side (assuming it's skin-on) with salt and pepper, place it flesh side down in the heated pan and cook for about five minutes. Carefully flip it over and cook until cooked through.

I also like to roast salmon at high heat. Preheat the oven to 450, brush the salmon with a glaze mixture and roast for 10 minutes. To make the glaze, mix together 3 tablespoons 
olive oil, 1 tbsp grainy mustard, 1 tbsp lemon juice, and salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2017)

kenny1999 said:


> some parts of salmon fish in the supermarket are sold for frying, but not for eating raw
> 
> How do you fry those salmon? Do you need to add oil? Some said salmon fish already contains a lot of oil so oil is not very critical. I also saw some youtube video they added a lot of oil beforehand!



what parts are those and what store do you go to? 

Salmon is not a good fish to fry as far as I am concern. Of course it can be fried, but I would not recommend. If the store sells it specifically marked "for frying" I'd ask them how they recommend to fry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 20, 2017)

kenny1999 said:


> ...How do you fry those salmon? Do you need to add oil?...


I just saw a current-season episode of cooking salmon on America's Test Kitchen this weekend. Can't find the episode number - sorry! However, it IS this season, so you can find it for free on their website. You just have to register with your email address for access.

Anyway, Bridget and Julia cooked salmon steaks. The method: Allow the fish to come to room temperature; blot it dry. Put a bit of salt and pepper into a dry, cold, non-stick frypan. Place steaks skin-side down. Slowly heat the salmon so that the flesh cooks slowly and the natural fats in the fish render out to add moisture to the pan. They cooked wild salmon, which has less fat, and you could see puddles of it by the time they were ready to flip. When the fish releases easily from the pan and the flesh has cooked about halfway through the thickness (about 5-8 minutes), flip is over onto the top and finish cooking. Once removed from the pan, let it rest for about 5-10 minutes.

They made some sort of mango salsa to top it with. Wasn't something that interested me, but it might make it easier to identify the recipe if you go looking.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 21, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> They made some sort of mango salsa to top it with. Wasn't something that interested me, but it might make it easier to identify the recipe if you go looking.


  It's a surprisingly good combination.  I've done salmon filets in foil packets that were topped with a bottled sauce labeled Caribbean Mango.  A few months ago I had a salmon burger topped with a mango salsa at a restaurant.  Their salsa was way better than the bottled stuff, and I would definitely order it again.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Found it!  Took me forever, kept going CI and CC instead of ATK and you had clearly stated that...  duh... 

America's Test Kitchen, Seafood Supper

I don't get the channel(s) they are on - can only watch them on my 'puter.


----------

